# Water Leak in Trunk & Rear Floor



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

A couple weeks ago I found that the trunk mat was wet in the Goat. Saturday my wife was vacuuming it and found signs of the rear floor carpet being wet on both sides. 

Anyone have any ideas as to where to start looking? Is it likely the same leak is causing the rear floor and the trunk leaks, or should I be looking at different sources for the leaks? Thanks for any assistance!!

'Guru


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try pushing on the deck lid when its closed. If there is some play maybe the adjustment screws need adjusted. Is the trunk gasket pinched or cut at all?

Did you wash the car with a power washer and water got forced in? 
How about the window gasket. Anything happen to the window frame? 

Unless water is being forced upward from beneath the car, the trunk and widow area is the only way it can be entering. Look for a pool of water in the spare tire area. Maybe the trunk was ajar during a rain and wasn't noticed then closed without inspecting?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Put your wife in the trunk with a flashlight after you remove all the trunk panels and spray water all over the backside. of the car not your wife.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Don't forget*



JerseyGoat said:


> Put your wife in the trunk with a flashlight after you remove all the trunk panels and spray water all over the backside. of the car not your wife.



You forgot to tell him, not to forget about his wife being in the trunk!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> Put your wife in the trunk with a flashlight after you remove all the trunk panels and spray water all over the backside. of the car not your wife.


You were serious, weren't you?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> You were serious, weren't you?


I think he was serious!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> I think he was serious!


Damn, if the neighbors see that going down the poor guy will end up face down in cuffs. 

I can hear the pleading. "No you pigs, she wanted to get in the trunk". "Now uncuff me". " I don't care what the neighbors said". "Well yes, I've had a couple of beers". " I was trying to find a leak". "No, she wasn't threatening to leave me". "No, I swear that insurance policy was a coincidence". "Girlfriend? What girlfriend?" "No, no boyfriend either".


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

LMFAO!:lol::willy::rofl::cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

JerseyGoat said:


> Put your wife in the trunk with a flashlight after you remove all the trunk panels and spray water all over the backside. of the car not your wife.


Just when I thought this forum had hit rock bottom, someone posts an idea like this and completely redeems it.



Damn I loved Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Hee Hee*



Mike_V said:


> Just when I thought this forum had hit rock bottom, someone posts an idea like this and completely redeems it.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I loved Dumb and Dumber.


:cheers:willy:


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas and laughs! My body shop guy here at the dealership I work at is going to be trying to take care of this for me next Monday. I'm looking for ideas to try to help him out, and so I can get my car fixed quicker. I'll post our findings/fixes.

I'm seeing something about a seam in the firewall not sealed at the factory, which is causing water to get into the rockers, and then into the rear floor? Anyone with any experience on this specific leak? 

TIA

'Guru


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, not the same, but the same..

I had my front windshield replaced about 3 months ago..and lately we have had some rain here in Arizona..well 2 weeks ago... and I noticed my passenger side front floor is soaking wet, and the floor is bubbling. So, I dried it up...and then put a hose on the windshield and sure enough its leaking through...

So now I am trying to schedule an appointment to have him look at it... If the floor is buckling...should HE warranty that??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe he may have been referring to the water leak test where someone gets in the truck with the deck lid closed with a flashlight and looks for daylight and by spraying water all around the trunk area can see where the water may be leaking in at.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MJMALLEO said:


> Well, not the same, but the same..
> 
> I had my front windshield replaced about 3 months ago..and lately we have had some rain here in Arizona..well 2 weeks ago... and I noticed my passenger side front floor is soaking wet, and the floor is bubbling. So, I dried it up...and then put a hose on the windshield and sure enough its leaking through...
> 
> ...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Partsguru1 said:


> Thanks for the ideas and laughs! My body shop guy here at the dealership I work at is going to be trying to take care of this for me next Monday. I'm looking for ideas to try to help him out, and so I can get my car fixed quicker. I'll post our findings/fixes.
> 
> I'm seeing something about a seam in the firewall not sealed at the factory, which is causing water to get into the rockers, and then into the rear floor? Anyone with any experience on this specific leak?
> 
> ...


Water entering through the holes behind the rockers may explain the water on the floor in the cabin, but it doesn't address the water in the trunk. I would suspect leakage at the window if both the trunk and cabin floors are getting soaked.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Back glass or qtr glasses??

We put someone in the trunk last time it was in the shop(when I thought it was just a trunk leak) and couldn't find anyplace that water was coming in thru the weatherstrip for the deck lid, or anywhere in the taillamp areas. I wondered about the back glass leaking but found nothing to prove it was.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

My suspicion would be the back glass. Water leaking in the 1/4 glass, the water would would have to travel along a seam or uphill to drench the trunk. You stated both sides of the trunk are wet. That would take a lot of water to push it's way around to the other side of the trunk unless both 1/4 glass is leaking. There may be a break in the sealant in the rear glass you cannot see. 

Did you try taking the rear dash board off to look?


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

it warranty, so I'm not going to........but thats an idea for my guy here at the dealership. He's going to just love me by the time this is over!

'Guru


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Ive actually have used the get in the trunk method a few times for the cars at my dealership and i find the leak everytime.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Cool*



JerseyGoat said:


> Ive actually have used the get in the trunk method a few times for the cars at my dealership and i find the leak everytime.


Cool, if I get a leak, I'll call ya up!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

anytime, the worst is when i had to cram myself into the trunk of an SLK. that sucked.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*crazy*



JerseyGoat said:


> anytime, the worst is when i had to cram myself into the trunk of an SLK. that sucked.


Your crazy!:willy:


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

had to find the leak bro.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*leaks*



JerseyGoat said:


> had to find the leak bro.


I had six dodge trucks and three of them always leaked water. It was coming from somewhere around the doors or possibly firewall area. A hard rain would come and under the driver side floor mat would be wet.:confused That is why in '05 I purchased my first "NEW" chevy truck.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Ok, here's an update on the water leak issue. 

My body guys stripped out the trunk and took the back seat out, and found several areas leaking. Most are back glass sealing issues. The first is the back glass leaking near the fuel filler, which likely was my trunk leak. The others are each side of the back glass at the top corners don't appear to have been sealed from the factory. The last leaks found were at the roof to qtr panel seams on each side. The roof seams were leaking water down the qtr windows and onto the back floor. The fix was simply sealing the seams with a flexible seam sealer and we have the local autoglass shop coming out to reseal the back glass. 

I'll report back if this doesn't cure my leaks, but I suspect it will.

'Guru


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> I had six dodge trucks and three of them always leaked water. It was coming from somewhere around the doors or possibly firewall area. A hard rain would come and under the driver side floor mat would be wet.:confused That is why in '05 I purchased my first "NEW" chevy truck.


Same problem with my Ford F-150 purchase new in '97. Body shop knew exactly the problem, the factory had over torqued the screws on the back window, cracking the plastic. 

I was just out of warranty, and Ford said it wasn't there problem. Still have the truck (rarely drive it, 33K miles on a '97 model), but it is, and forever will be my last Ford.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Say Guru......
Have your tech check for mold on seats and carpeting, and padding both underside and topside both in the car and trunk. It may look like nothing now, but you don't need this problem manifesting itself once everything is put back and you begin smelling a musty odor once warm weather sets in.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, it was taken it all apart and stripped it out, dried out, and everything looks fine and its dry now. I'm sure its going to be fine. Its documented now that there was a water leak issue, and the service manager and I take good care of each other, so it won't be an issue getting it taken care of if there are future problems. 

'Guru


----------



## Jerrymac (Oct 10, 2009)

*Water in trunk of G6*

We found that our leak was caused by the rubber seal to the tail light was not properly replaced when the bulb was changed.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Say Guru......
> Have your tech check for mold on seats and carpeting, and padding both underside and topside both in the car and trunk. It may look like nothing now, but you don't need this problem manifesting itself once everything is put back and you begin smelling a musty odor once warm weather sets in.


Oooo yeah. Once you get that barn smell, you can never get rid of it. My GP is a great example. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could use an ionizer(sp?). Set it up inside the car and let it run on full blast all sealled up for a couple days. The heavy ionization kills the mold, mildew and smell. I used this way to get rid of a dead mouse smell I had one spring when a suicidal mouse crawled in my car and starved to death over the winter.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Good luck trying to get a windshield replacement company to warranty anything. I've had 2 windshields leak on my truck due to poor installation which in one case resulted in having half the roof cut away and replaced, they look the other way. Just my experience.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had the same issue with my 04 GTO. I washed it one time with the pressure washer and decided to get under the car and spray some extra mud/dirt off. Well, later that nightI reached back behind my seat to pull out my cd case and realized the floor was soaked behind the drivers seat! It definately came from underneath...these posts might have shed some light on why, thanks!


----------

